# How good are replica watches



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

How good are replica watches, are there any made in Switzerland ? Japan ? 
I know many people would not entertain the idea of buying one but there is a market.
Has anyone here purchased a replica watch and did it last ?
Thanks


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, is your "silver Porsche" actually a VW with a Porsche body? I'd wear a $65 Seiko 5 before I would wear a fake. Who are you trying to fool? There are a lot of nice entry-level mechanical watches -- Seiko, Citizen, Alpha, etc. No need go the fake route.

AD


----------



## Sean Archer (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't buy a fake with a Seagull movement. Buy a real Orient Mako with an in house movement. It's shaped like a Rolex and has a movement that's more accurate (although it's ugly inside).


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

I've read on another forum about a gentleman who traveled to Hong Kong who was damn well impressed with some of the replicas they do. And honestly, these people do put a lot of work in making the watches look exactly like the originals. The movement is crap obviously, but I have to say replicating a work of art also can be art.

The decision to buy fake is yours. Personally I would not, but if you're ok with then why not? Don't expect the same kind of performance/durability as the real thing though. And as i said above I think most fakes are made in asian countries.


----------



## StoryTroy (Nov 8, 2008)

I worked with a fellow who used to wear a lot of replica watches. He purchased a faux Cartier Tank Chrono off the net once that lasted all of about three months and has also been a victim of credit card fraud relating to a site that he made a purchase from many years ago.

If you're hell bent on a replica watch (as he was --- fond of the case designs but not the price tag), just remember that movement is important. If you can see the watch in person before making your purchase, you won't be surprised by glaring errors (most fake Panerais have too-small crowns, for example). Many of the replica sites put up photos of the genuine article to represent their shoddier replicas.

In parting, if the makers' originals are completely out of your reach, it looks off to be walking around with a $10,000 watch. Most millionaires have never paid more than $200 for one, and my advice is that if you can buy a nice Hamilton for $500 or so, why not go that route instead of ponying up the same for a replica of something else with Swiss movement?


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I bought a "Folex" watch at Battery Park in NYC back in 2000. In ran perfectly until 2007, when it ran out of battery power. I was impressed. It was the perfect watch for work.


----------



## DuMont (May 25, 2008)

Most are crap. To get one of high quality, you have to pay up, and you have to know where to go, which isn't the USA.

This guy is a collector and website has useful info.
https://jumboprawn.net/jesse/naligaa/faulex.html


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Generally, the purchase of counterfeit merchandise defrauds the original manufacturer and erodes any cachet associated with the original item. It also tends to reflect poorly on the person who buys it.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

Well, I did consider but eventually reject this argument:

I have a couple of moderately nice watches: an older SS Rolex and a newer Movado tank watch with black leather strap. Occasionally, I find myself in dodgy areas. Perhaps I should wear a stand-in, so to speak. If I get robbed, I don't all that much care.

As I say, I rejected the argument for myself, but I could reasonably see someone choosing to wear fake on that sort of basis.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

As a devote ebay-aholic your better off buying a used watch off ebay then a fake off the street or the web. While you have to be careful about the seller etc. You can get a great discount on a new medium grade watch that makes then very affordable. You might also find a good used watch with little to no wear that someone just didn't use much. If you want high-end without the price AND legitimacy this is the best route.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Purchasing fakes and counterfeits can reflect either the desire to acquire the cachet that comes from aspirational objects beyond the buyers means or an enjoyment of the art of the forger and the joy of the secret knowledge of a scam. In the first case, the purchaser is unlikely to succeed. As StoryTroy infers, you're not likely to have many people believing you have a $10,000 or $25,000 watch if you're wearing beat-up Kenneth Coles and badly-cut fake Diesels. Though many have tried before you. There are shabby millionaires, but the ones that don't spend money on clothes don't spend money on watches. For the collector of fakes, the best forgeries are difficult to obtain in this country and expensive to obtain at the source. They support criminal enterprise and can often lead to others down the food chain being cheated by less scrupulous sellers. Finally, there are very few watchmakers that will work on fakes, on principal and because of the poor quality of their movements. If you buy a cheap fake and want to impress the truly ignorant, you may succeed for a few weeks or months. Anyone who knows anything about those watches will be able to spot the fake from 10 feet away. The exception being Rolex datejusts which have been faked well for years and hardly lend great cachet in any event. If you want a good fake, and are not a collector of counterfeits, your money is much better spent buying a great modern or vintage watch. Great real watches have never been more affordable, with quartz technology and the development of a large resale market for new and vintage. Why not get something cooler? It'll last longer, satisfy you better and impress those who know.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

To add to dport86's observations, if I was ever dealing with someone in business (or pretty much anywhere, I suppose) and spotted a fake watch, I'd never trust that person. It could end up being a very expensive fake if you're not careful.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I know some Wall Street guys who made a bet on who could find the cheapest faux Rolex. The winner paid $20 (late 90's), and when they showed it to a jeweler friend, he said "wow ... this is _good_!" (he meant the copying, not the watch quality). Is it as good as a real Rolex? Of course not. Will a real Rolex be 300 times more accurate or last 300 times longer for 300 times the price? Doubtful. The real question is can you get a better watch for your money than a faux Rolex, and as others have said, yes - and you can do it without dealing with people who may cheat you as cheerfully as they cheat Rolex.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Without passing judgment, I simply don't understand the _rationale_ of why anyone would want to wear a replica watch.

Do you wear Allen Edmond shoes for the name, or because of the perceived quality? If there were counterfeit Allen Edmond shoes would you purchase them so your colleagues were impressed or "thought" you were wearing a pair of AE's?

Similarly, why would you want to wear a counterfeit/replica Rolex, Omega, Cartier, Patek Phillipe, Vacheron, etc., if you know that you are basically wearing a piece of crap? The only real answer would be because you are attempting to impress someone else.

And if that's the case, it's actually pretty sad.

If you want a watch, you're much better off spending that money on a quality watch in that price category, and not supporting an ILLEGAL industry. And no matter how you dance around the issue, replica/counterfeit watches are an ILLEGAL industry.

Once again, I see no difference between wearing a replica watch and wearing replica Allen Edmond or Alden shoes. To me both are just as ludicrous and serve no purpose other than to attempt to fool others for no real reason, since realistically, no one cares what's on your feet or wrist.


----------



## DuMont (May 25, 2008)

DocD said:


> Without passing judgment, I simply don't understand the _rationale_ of why anyone would want to wear a replica watch.


Your whole post is judgement. I can hear Ted Knight's voice in Caddyshack "Ill-llil-lil legal!"

The basis for much is what is purchased is to signal status in the tribe. The human monkey has a genetic biological imperative to do this so it can "breed up." We associate certain traits to this, such as physical strength, intelligence and also size of castle and resources.

We could all wear identical uniforms to stay warm and $50 Ironman Digital watches keep more accurate time than any automatic movement. But we don't. Human brains are good at trying to get "more for less." That is the rationale. Does it always work? NO.

I bet more people would take the fake Rolex if "it was guaranteed to run well for a long time and it was indistinguishable from the real thing" than would readily admit.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Perhaps it would be helpful to compare the female equivalent of your intended purchase--the fake Gucci/Coach/LV bag. 

Extremely good copies in several quality tiers are now being produced in a large E. Asian country starting with the letter K. These are difficult to distinguish from the real items. But is anyone really impressed by those carrying these bags: the women with bad hair, Mom jeans, obvious fake Fendi blouses/scarves and cheap shoes. 

Who is it fooling? No one. Does it give the purchasers great satisfaction to think they are fooling others and saving money? Clearly it does. Reminds me of the man who only thought he was invisible in AMAZON WOMEN ON THE MOON. Everybody was in on the joke but him...

As to the rationale that they serve the important function of safeguarding you against criminals by providing a cheap substitute for the $10,000 watch you keep at home in the safe--I say wow. That's why you buy a fake watch? So you can wear a loud blingy watch that looks really expensive in a dodgy neighborhood where you might be mugged? Sure. Makes perfect sense to me...


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

silverporsche said:


> How good are replica watches, are there any made in Switzerland ? Japan ?
> I know many people would not entertain the idea of buying one but there is a market.
> Has anyone here purchased a replica watch and did it last ?
> Thanks


A while back the company that bought the name "Hamilton Watch" (Swatch) decided to come out with a replica of the Hamilton railroad watch. The movement had 17 jewels instead of the 21 that was standard, the case was of lesser quality, and the movement made in Switzerland. The dial was a bit substandard as well.

The watch sorta, kinda looked like the replica's father but it was substandard. It has been panned by the watch guys over at the NAWCC (National Association of Watch and Clock Collectors) as far as I can see on their forum.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

alphadelta said:


> Well, is your "silver Porsche" actually a VW with a Porsche body? I'd wear a $65 Seiko 5 before I would wear a fake. Who are you trying to fool? There are a lot of nice entry-level mechanical watches -- Seiko, Citizen, Alpha, etc. No need go the fake route.
> 
> AD


 You may not be aware but there was a Ferrari replica used on Miami Vice.
Ferrari was able to have the car removed. I understand that the queen of England 
wears replica jewlery , correct me if I am wrong. Elizabeth Taylor wares replica diamonds.
Ms. Taylor's diamonds are kept safely in a safe.

some replica's have Japanese movements quite good. There are a few that have Switz 
movement. I was interested where one can find these replica's.

As for as a Porsche replica , there was a company in California that did at one time 
build Porsche replica's , the buyer would firish the engine.
For years Jaguar owners would put Chevrolet 327 engines in their E-Type Jags.

The Ferrari replica's were about $35,000 , you provide the engine , thePorsche slightly
less. That was several years ago.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

silverporsche said:


> I understand that the queen of England
> wears replica jewlery , correct me if I am wrong. Elizabeth Taylor wares replica diamonds.
> Ms. Taylor's diamonds are kept safely in a safe.


hey--:idea:I wonder where the Queen of England and Elizabeth Taylor buy their fake watches. When they want to leave their Rolexes and Pateks in the safe and walk around in dodgy neighborhoods where they might be mugged.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

dport86 said:


> hey--:idea:I wonder where the Queen of England and Elizabeth Taylor buy their fake watches. When they want to leave their Rolexes and Pateks in the safe and walk around in dodgy neighborhoods where they might be mugged.


There are jewel thieves in very elegant environments. I am not aware that Queen Elizabeth wears a fake Rolex but I understand her jewerly is for a variety of reasons.
Maybe one of our British forum members can help .

Elizabeth Taylor's diamonds are kept in a safe place. Why risk having them stolen while she 
is traveling. I don't know what make of watch Ms. Taylor wears.


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

Some very good info if you are interested in replica watches...


Personally, even if the rep were 99%, I wouldn't want to be called out on it.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

DuMont said:


> I bet more people would take the fake Rolex if "it was guaranteed to run well for a long time and it was indistinguishable from the real thing" than would readily admit.


I wouldn't. Except for your underwear, there's probably nothing a person notices _less _about your dress than your watch - so if you're buying a fake Rolex (or even a real one) to impress people, you'll probably be disappointed. And as Mongo pointed out, if you're caught at it, you'll really look the fool.

I have a perfectly legal $30 Timex that sat in a drawer for two years and was right to the minute when I took it out. Since I reset a watch every six months or so for the time change, that's four times the accuracy I actually need. If you appreciate fine timepieces and you have the $$$, buy a Rolex or another fine watch. If that doesn't matter to you, by a good (legal) watch.


----------



## JayGatsby (Mar 30, 2009)

I was always of the opinion that it's not the clothes you put on your body, but rather the body on which you put your clothes that really matters. No matter how much you try, you can't fake being in great shape. The same goes for wearing a fake watch. If the rest of your life, including your physique, screams cheap (or at least seems cheap), a replica watch will only make things worse.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

dport86 said:


> As to the rationale that they serve the important function of safeguarding you against criminals by providing a cheap substitute for the $10,000 watch you keep at home in the safe--I say wow. That's why you buy a fake watch? So you can wear a loud blingy watch that looks really expensive in a dodgy neighborhood where you might be mugged? Sure. Makes perfect sense to me...


Well, in my case, it's not loud and blingy. But the dodgy neighborhoods I frequent involve travel to third world countries. A real Rolex in Mexico or Africa is an invitation to a mugging or worse. And I did decide against it.

Kind of cool to see the Queen and Elizabeth Taylor both had the same idea, though.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Mongo said:


> Well, in my case, it's not loud and blingy. But the dodgy neighborhoods I frequent involve travel to third world countries. A real Rolex in Mexico or Africa is an invitation to a mugging or worse. And I did decide against it.
> 
> Kind of cool to see the Queen and Elizabeth Taylor both had the same idea, though.


I would think that if you're in a dodgy neighborhood, even wearing a watch that looks like an expensive one could mark you out for a mugging.

For that matter, being an American (don't kid yourself, people can tell) in a bad neighborhood in Mexico or Africa probably makes you a target. You may be trying to dress down, but the muggers still know you have more than they do.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> For that matter, being an American (don't kid yourself, people can tell) in a bad neighborhood in Mexico or Africa probably makes you a target.


Not at all, I'm Canadian, and hey, everyone loves Canadians. :icon_smile_wink:

But yes, that's one of the many reasons I decided against it.


----------



## JayGatsby (Mar 30, 2009)

Mongo said:


> Not at all, I'm Canadian, and hey, everyone loves Canadians. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> But yes, that's one of the many reasons I decided against it.


Mugger: "Your money or your life!"

Mongo: "But I'm a Canadian, not an American."

Mugger: "Really? Sorry about that. Have a nice day."

Sorry, couldn't resist. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

jackmccullough said:


> I would think that if you're in a dodgy neighborhood, even wearing a watch that looks like an expensive one could mark you out for a mugging.
> 
> For that matter, being an American (don't kid yourself, people can tell) in a bad neighborhood in Mexico or Africa probably makes you a target. You may be trying to dress down, but the muggers still know you have more than they do.


+100: yes, if you take off that fake Rolex, they won't know you're a white man in Africa. You'll start to blend right in!


----------



## d'Artagnan (Mar 18, 2009)

Fake watches -- or fake anything else, for that matter -- are for fake people. If you're comfortable being a fake, your watch isn't going to make much difference.

Be real. Buy what you can afford. And rejoice that you are able to be just yourself, and that that is enough.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I generally agree--but when a friend who seldom even wears a watch turned 60 among his gifts was a genuine fake Rolex that brought tears to his eyes. (That was after he discovered it wasn't a real stolen Rolex.) Now when he continues to seldom wear a watch, it's his Rolex he isn't wearing. It was a good looking copy. Scary good from a couple of feet way.

Take a look at https://www.replicawatchreport.com/...report/top-10-lies-about-replica-watches.html and exactwatches.com and you'll never risk buying a high-end watch on line from anyone without a strong personal recommendation. Damn near everything much over a thousand or two has been copied.


----------



## Anthony660 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have never purchased a replica watch. I have purchased homage watches. For instance I own a Bulova Diver that is a dead ringer for the Submariner, and a Super Seville that is an awesome example of a day-date style watch.

As far as a replica-Don't do it. Buy a nice Hammy or Bulova/Accutron.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Anthony660 just stated it perfectly. A legitimate "look alike" is certainly different and more acceptable than an illegal replica. After all, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Imitation is significantly different that flat out fraud.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

DocD said:


> Anthony660 just stated it perfectly. A legitimate "look alike" is certainly different and more acceptable than an illegal replica. After all, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Imitation is significantly different that flat out fraud.


What is a wig ? is a wig fraud ? How about a toupee ? than there are eyelasses , fingernails , some men wear lifts in their shoes and women false pads in their bras.
They may be legal but they are frauds.

Many legitimate high end watch companies are concerned if there are no fakes with a certain new model, fakes are an indication that model is popular.
If the person buys the item with full knowledge that the item is an imitation where is the
problem ?

I repeat why would the Queen of England wear imitation jewerly ? Many rich and famous 
people wear imitation watches and jewerly ? 
When someone who is not wealthy wears or buys an imitation watch or jewerly 
everyone wants to boil them in oil. Why ??


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree that one should not buy a fake. They in many instances look terrible and there are better alternatives that can be had. An investment in good band on a cheaper watch will look much better than having a fake on a wrist.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

silverporsche said:


> What is a wig ? is a wig fraud ? How about a toupee ?


'Nuff said. Res ipsa loquitar.


----------



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought a $10 watch on Canal St in NYC in the 1980s. I loved that watch all summer, but only lasted about 6 months. In the end I choose not to wear a watch at all.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

It's a very fine line between "hommage" and "replica." Those RWG "hommage to Panerai" watches are on the wrong side of the line IHMO; they copy Panerai's distinctive trade dress (the shape of the case and especially the locking crown guard) and I think that most federal judges would find them to be trademark / trade dress infringements.

But then there are all of the Invicta Rolex-submariner-look-alikes. . . . an even harder case.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

Bartolo said:


> It's a very fine line between "hommage" and "replica." Those RWG "hommage to Panerai" watches are on the wrong side of the line IHMO; they copy Panerai's distinctive trade dress (the shape of the case and especially the locking crown guard) and I think that most federal judges would find them to be trademark / trade dress infringements.
> 
> But then there are all of the Invicta Rolex-submariner-look-alikes. . . . an even harder case.


All of what you post is true , but replica's are here to stay and there are some excellent examples of replica's. Some use the same movements as the originals. 
As in anything buyer beware. Some replica's are expensive though not as expensive as the
orginial. The better one's will last for years !

What many of you don't understand is that fakes is a form of advertisment. Rolex is the
most imitated watch in the world. Rolex also sells millions of it's watches.
Other high end watch companies can only dream of Rolex sales.


----------



## Thewaxmania (Feb 20, 2008)

I understand all the arguments as to why people would want a fake, that said, I own a replica Air King. It was a gift from a friend of mine who was doing a magazine article on the replica watch trade and he came across a few examples in his research. I love the peach faced Air King and I've tried one on a few times at the local dealer but never really saw the need to spend the $4600 it cost to have it on my wrist, plus I don't really wear watches that often. He found the exact one I was looking for and gave it as a gift to me the following Christmas. I have to say, its a really nice timepiece. Its got an automatic movement and it is heavy and looks really nice. Unfortunately its down for repairs as I dropped it on the tile floor and cracked the jewel. I've not found a jeweler to fix it yet, but I just wanted to say that if you fancy it and you understand what you're getting, its up to you.

I think there are probably really good fakes out there that will cost you a few bucks. If that's your fancy, do some research and pick one up. Who cares what others think. BTW if you're looking for a good watch that isn't too costly, Hamilton's are great. I love the classic style and they're really quality instruments. Happy Shopping!


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

silverporsche said:


> All of what you post is true , but replica's are here to stay and there are some excellent examples of replica's. Some use the same movements as the originals.
> As in anything buyer beware. Some replica's are expensive though not as expensive as the
> orginial. The better one's will last for years !
> 
> ...


You really need to get your facts correct. Please don't fool yourself into believing that ANY replica uses the "same movement" as the originals. Sorry, but it's foolish to even think that would be true.

Rolex does not sell "millions" of watches per year, but sells approximately 800,000 new watches a year.

However, you seem to miss the entire point. Wearing a wig, toupee, etc., is not illegal and is not a valid analogy to wearing a replica/fake Rolex.

Wearing a wig/toupee, padded bra, etc., is simply an individual's insecurity attempting to cover up some cosmetic flaw. Wearing a fake/replica is an attempt to impress other's that you possess something that you do not, but more importantly you are wearing an illegal object.

A wig, toupee or padded bra are all legal items.

As I previously stated, if you were to purchase an Invicta, Seiko, etc., that was modeled after the style of a Rolex, that's simply imitation, which is a form of flattery. But that's a world apart from knowingly wearing a FAKE.

Fraud is fraud, no matter how you want to rationalize your actions. There simply is no dancing around the issue. You can wear whatever you want on your wrist, but please don't use ridiculous arguments to attempt to rationalize your decision.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

silverporsche said:


> What many of you don't understand is that fakes is a form of advertisment. Rolex is the
> most imitated watch in the world. Rolex also sells millions of it's watches.
> Other high end watch companies can only dream of Rolex sales.


No, it's not a form of advertisement. "Advertising" occurs when a company pays to get its image out to the public to drive sales to its products. Indeed, "fakes" are the total opposite -- the image of the "real" company is sullied by the poor quality of the fake.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

DocD said:


> You really need to get your facts correct. Please don't fool yourself into believing that ANY replica uses the "same movement" as the originals. Sorry, but it's foolish to even think that would be true.
> 
> Rolex does not sell "millions" of watches per year, but sells approximately 800,000 new watches a year.
> 
> ...


Rolex's output is 1 million per annum . The facts are sir fakes or replica's exist ! You may be ignorant of the fact that there are some well made replica's.
Some are made in Japan as Seiko's are and some made in Switzerland. It depends on what one is willing to pay for a replica.

Wearing a wig or toupee is image so is paying $10,000 for a suit or $100,000 for a car.
One can attain that image with a watch , why else would one spend $50,000 for a watch.
The big difference is a $50,000 watch does not keep any better time than a $100.00 watch. A $200.00 replica keeps the same time as a Seiko and some will last as long.

There is a counterpoint to all arugments. You don't know if I wear a replica. Again you appear to be unaware that there are replica that are jeweled and use ETA movements.
Many are Quartz.
The purpose of this forum is to inform regarding clothing , watches included.Maybe you should do more research , before calling someone's post ridiculous.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

silverporsche said:


> replica's


Please -- the apostrophe abuse is more troubling than the defense of "replicas."


----------



## 737bomar (Feb 16, 2009)

Chritopher Ward

Great watches great price and more stylish than a fake anything


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

Bartolo said:


> Please -- the apostrophe abuse is more troubling than the defense of "replicas."


No defense sir just facts.The majority of analog movements is made by three large corporations.
Seiko , Citizens and ETA a swiss company. Digital watch movement , called modules are made by various companies , many in China.

That Seiko one may be wearing has the same movement as a replica ! That digital watch's movement is no different from whether it be Rolex , Seiko or Cartier , it's quartz movement 
may be made in China ! they all will keeo excellent time. No different from your cell phone.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Some high end watch makes make versions of their great historic time pieces. Vacheron Constantine makes some beautiful and terribly expensive versions of their great legacy watches. Oris has an art deco rose gold-plated hand winder from their Culture line that is out of this world; and lists for around 4K-5K (I believe). Similarly the Oris big crown watches may be replicas of their earlier models. IWC has some pilot watches that may be replicas of such watches of the past. Whatever they make is quality. Most other replicas are simply fakes not replicas, and they are junk, worth having about as much as a small plastic model of the Statute of Liberty.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

silverporsche,

Rolex sells 800,000 watches annually according to the statistics I read in the most recent reports about the company. Quite different than the "millionS" you quoted.

And despite your comments about replica watches having different "grades" and some actually being made in Switzerland......well if you actually believe that, I have some land I'd like to sell you. The idea that some of the replica watches actually have "genuine Swiss ETA movements" is one of the greatest myths in the watch world. It's a scam that's well known to those familiar with the replica watch trade.

However, I'm sure you obtained your "accurate" information from one of the "trustworthy" and "honorable" replica watch sites, that so proudly discuss the famous 3 levels of replica watch quality. They always mention the Chinese, Japanese and Swiss grade watches they carry. But I hate to burst your bubble, but none of those replica/fake watches contain a genuine Swiss ETA movement.

Are you REALLY going to believe the words of the scam artists of a website that is based on a completely illegal trade??? Please sit back and consider the source. I can guarantee you that if you take the best of those replica watches to a watchmaker and had the back opened up, you won't find any genuine Swiss ETA movements.

I have no problem with counterpoints, when those points are on target and are rational. But your rationale is basically that there are lots of fakes/replica watches, therefore it's "OK". And you make a comparison of an illegal trade of fake/replica watches to the wearing of wigs/toupees and padded bras, which is a completely invalid comparison.

I love a great debate and welcome new knowledge, neither of which you have provided.

You simply keep repeating that there are a lot of replica watches, and that no one can tell the difference and that some replica watches keep time as good as, if not better than the real deal.

But you miss the entire point that a replica watch is simply fraud, and is ILLEGAL, and is supporting a completely illegal trade. If you want to purchase a watch that keeps great time at the fraction of the cost of a high end watch, than simply buy a less expensive watch that's not illegal.

If YOU owned a company that spent a lot of time and money on research and development and created an excellent product and placed it on the market, and that product was very successful, and then some dope down the street started making a copy of YOUR product, and actually labeled that product with YOUR product's name and sold it to vendors under the premise that it was YOUR product, would you be a "little" pissed off?

That's the same thing that happens every time anyone supports the replica trade, and THAT sir is my entire point.


----------



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

For pete's sake - this is one step above a troll. If you're the kind of person who can buy a fake watch and feel good about it, well, then...that's that. You're not going to change any minds here, and obviously you're not actually looking for guidance.

Buy the watches and good luck to you. Maybe you can find some fake Anderson and Sheppard labels and sew them into your jackets. Think of the money you'd be saving. After all, it's only about looks and labels - substance means nothing.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

rmcnabb said:


> For pete's sake - this is one step above a troll. If you're the kind of person who can buy a fake watch and feel good about it, well, then...that's that. You're not going to change any minds here, and obviously you're not actually looking for guidance.
> 
> Buy the watches and good luck to you. Maybe you can find some fake Anderson and Sheppard labels and sew them into your jackets. Think of the money you'd be saving. After all, it's only about looks and labels - substance means nothing.


Perfectly stated.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Very similar thread here with some of the same players singing the same tune:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55054

Once you boil away the fat what you are left with is this: only a cheap tinhorn (https://www.thefreedictionary.com/tinhorn) would wear counterfeit merchandise.


----------



## DuMont (May 25, 2008)

Well, I for one think wigs should be illegal. 

Psychologically, a toupee and a fake rolex are accomplishing the same ends. 

Only the psychologically weak would ever use makeup, spray tanning, lifts in their shoes, color their hair, etc.

The above statement only serves to point out the excessive judgement in this thread. 

I am secure enough to wear my real Perrelet and Glycine. When I was younger I was very tempted to pull the trigger on a fake. Now If I got a real Rolex I'd exchange it for something else, because I no longer believe in the need for widely known status symbols.

If you like Rolex, spending the money feels much better than cheating.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

DocD said:


> silverporsche,
> 
> Rolex sells 800,000 watches annually according to the statistics I read in the most recent reports about the company. Quite different than the "millionS" you quoted.
> 
> ...


The replica market exist period ! , and is not going away. I will repeat the Queen of England wears replica jewerly ! 
I will repeat you need to do more research on watches. All watches. The point is keeping time. A cell phone keeps time as well as a Rolex or any high end watch ! 
It is very simple to make an excellent replica that keeps time, That is my point.

What you buy is your business I am not trying to convince you to buy anything but discuss replica watches. I have no interest in imposing my moral values on others. 
Only the discussion of replica watches.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

Orsini said:


> Very similar thread here with some of the same players singing the same tune:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55054
> 
> Once you boil away the fat what you are left with is this: only a cheap tinhorn (https://www.thefreedictionary.com/tinhorn) would wear counterfeit merchandise.


Replica's are a billion dollar business , the world is filled with so-called ten horns !
Does one buy a watch to keep time or for image ? A cell phone keeps
better time than a Cartier unless the Cartier is Quartz ! Certainly better time than a Rolex , Vacheron Constantin , Breitling , Patek Philippe , etc.

Does the same morals exist for those who cheat on their income taxes ? or parking meters ?
If so we all are ten horns ! The issue is not morals sir but replica watches. 
I wonder was there any cheating in the last presidential elections. Conterfeited ballots ?


----------



## misch.chief (Feb 21, 2008)

They are obviously nothing on the real thing, but they can look good - they are just not that durable...ToyWatch are all the rage at the moment - https://www.fiveostore.com/products/brandsku/toy_watch/toy_watch_fluo_blue/

These are a good example of fairly durable fakes and a lot of celebrities are endorsing them at the moment - they are not my cup of tea!

Cheers


----------



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow...and they're made from genuine "plasteramic!" (Not that there's anything wrong with that!)


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

silverporsche said:


> Replica's are a billion dollar business...


 So what? That doesn't make it right. 



silverporsche said:


> the world is filled with so-called ten horns !


 It looks like you have a lot of company. 



silverporsche said:


> &#8230;Does the same morals exist for those who cheat on their income taxes ? or parking meters ?


 Yes, they do. 



silverporsche said:


> If so we all are ten horns !


 Speak for yourself, tinhorn. 



silverporsche said:


> I wonder was there any cheating in the last presidential elections. Conterfeited ballots ?


 I wouldn't know, but, once again, so what? 

The use of counterfeit merchandise is tacky and déclassé. Only a tinhorn wears counterfeit.


----------



## G-man (Jul 6, 2005)

I started collecting watches not too long ago and have found that buying a watch can be somewhat impulsive. Watches I couldn't live without yesterday are today a little boring. The urge for a particular watch struck me and the $17,000 pricetag was daunting. I went ahead and researched the replica market (there are websites completely devoted to rating replica suppliers) and bought a copy with an asian movement. It works fine, but the abuse I got from my wife and my own feelings of guilt (a weird residue from my catholic upbringing) means that I wore it once or twice and it sits in a drawer. I suppose if I were going somewhere where it might be considered dangerous to wear an expensive watch, I might use it as a decoy. All in all, a very unsatisfying experience and one I would not repeat. Having said that, the watch looked like the other and does keep ok time.


----------



## Guy Redux (Apr 3, 2009)

Where will it end if you go that route?


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

Orsini said:


> So what? That doesn't make it right.
> It looks like you have a lot of company.
> Yes, they do.
> Speak for yourself, tinhorn.
> ...


Are you able to discuss a subject without name calling ? That inability speaks a lot about you ! The subject is replica watches not me. You should read more , than maybe you can discuss subjects better without name calling.


----------



## completelyclueless (Jun 12, 2008)

To the OP:

You're right that luxury watches are less about keeping time than they are about image, class, style, or whatever else you want to call it. However, I think there are a few more points that haven't been raised yet.

- A fake that fools 99% of the people 99% of the time won't fool everybody. Someone trying to pass a fake off doesn't look savvy or clever if he gets found out. He looks like a rube or a shyster.

- Are you going to pass a fake watch down to your kid? A good fake might run for a few years. Will it run 40 years from now?

And if you are just trolling, then, well, you got me. =)


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

silverporsche said:


> Are you able to discuss a subject without name calling ? That inability speaks a lot about you ! The subject is replica watches not me. You should read more , than maybe you can discuss subjects better without name calling.


I guess not, tinhorn.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

silverporsche,

I guess the majority of us must be simpletons, because we obvious simply do not get the entire point of your thread, nor the rationale of your thought process.

What EXACTLY are you attempting to state?

We all acknowledge that there are gazillions of replica watches available.

We all acknowledge that a cheap quartz watch or $10 digital watch may actually keep better time than a very expensive/high end automatic watch.

We all acknowledge that you can purchase a replica watch and the majority of people will never know, nor will they care that it's on your wrist.

The point is NOT about whether or not the replica watch trade exists, and the point is NOT about whether or not you can get away with wearing one of these pieces of garbage, and the point is NOT whether or not one of these replica watches keeps perfect time or better time than the real deal, and the point is NOT whether or not there are millions of these watches sold.

The point IS that replica watches are ILLEGAL. And that is simply the end of the story. This is not my "moral" judgment, it is simply a fact. It is no different than you telling me that you are proud of the fact that you just walked out of Circuit City without paying for a television. That's ILLEGAL.

Wearing a counterfeit/replica/fake watch that bears the name of a legitimate company, when in fact that watch was not manufactured by that company is simply ILLEGAL, and THAT sir is the point I have been attempting to make.

So what EXACTLY is your point?


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

misch.chief said:


> They are obviously nothing on the real thing, but they can look good - they are just not that durable...ToyWatch are all the rage at the moment - https://www.fiveostore.com/products/brandsku/toy_watch/toy_watch_fluo_blue/
> 
> These are a good example of fairly durable fakes and a lot of celebrities are endorsing them at the moment - they are not my cup of tea!
> 
> Cheers


I'd not put ToyWatches into the "fake" category. They are not pretending to be anything they aren't.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

DocD said:


> silverporsche,
> 
> I guess the majority of us must be simpletons, because we obvious simply do not get the entire point of your thread, nor the rationale of your thought process.
> 
> ...


The point is looking for well made replica watches. Purchasing a replica watch is not illegal.
Manufacting one and selling it as an orginal is. The same rule applies to those who purchase replica ladies handbags , fountain pens , cuff links , etc.
One may prefer a replica to the original.

Miami Vice several years ago featured a replica Ferrari Testarossa. Ferrari complain and
finally it was removed , no one was fined or sent to jail. The Ferrari was featured in the opening scene. The young lady exiting the Ferrari with a Halliburton attache case.

First know the laws , a replica is not stolen , but a replica. They are sold on Ebay and many 
other websites. Some are very handsome and well made. 
A BMW dealer here in St.Louis has a replica Cobra in his showroom for sale. He has broken no laws as long as it is advertised as a replica. Someone will purchase it. There are many replica older car makes on the market. Just look around.
Are watches any different ?


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I would think a replica car is very different from a replica watch. When you see a replica car, your first thought is that it's a replica. Then your second thought is "Damn, I always wanted one of those." I doubt many replica drivers would try to pass one off as real, and simply lifting the hood (opening the trunk) would expose it as a replica only skin deep. Can't do that with a watch.

It's not illegal to buy or wear a replica, but for God's sake don't try to wear one through customs. It is illegal to bring one into the country.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

silverporsche,

As usual, you dilute the facts. I'm willing to bet big bucks that the replica Cobra in the BMW dealer does not have the official logo and markings of a REAL Cobra, but in fact simply is a Cobra look-alike. So yes, this is VERY different than the replica watch trade, where these watches are often passed off as the real deal, or used to rip people off.

Do you have any idea how many of those replica watches have been used on eBay for fraudulent sales to unsuspecting buyers that thought they were getting a REAL Rolex. Just go on any watch forum and read the horror stories. Those stories wouldn't exist if the replica watch trade didn't exist.

The Ferrari look-alike on Miami Vice was never labeled with Ferrari markings, etc,. but was a Ferrari look-alike. 

What you can't seem to comprehend, is the fact that I have NO PROBLEM with an imitation, look alike, wannabe product. What I DO have a problem with is a product that is FRAUDULENTLY appearing to be what it is NOT.

Once a product is actually LABELED as a Rolex, Cartier, Vacheron, etc., but is not manufactured by that company, it is a FRAUDULENT product, and is no longer a look-alike, but it is a fraud to an unsuspecting consumer, that MAY actually purchase the product unknowingly believing it's the real deal.

I highly doubt that a reputable BMW dealer is going to risk his reputation by selling a Cobra look-alike built from a kit, and passing it off as a real Cobra, and as I've stated, I'm confident that car is NOT marked anywhere on it that it's a Cobra.

No, purchasing a replica watch is not illegal, but selling and manufacturing these products is illegal, so doesn't it give you a warm and fuzzy feeling to know that you're supporting an illegal trade?

Once again, please finally figure out the difference between an unlabeled/unbranded "copy" and a fraudulently/mislabeled illegal replica that bears the name of a manufacturer that did NOT manufacturer the product.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

It sounds like there's some confusion about what the OP meant by "replica" watch. I'm confused too. Are we talking about an off-brand look-alike sold in a legitimate store that looks sort of like a Rolex but says "Fake-O" on the dial or an actual counterfeit sold on the black market that was made by Fake-O but says "Rolex"? I've been assuming the latter.


----------



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

silverporsche said:


> Are you able to discuss a subject without name calling ? That inability speaks a lot about you ! The subject is replica watches not me. You should read more , than maybe you can discuss subjects better without name calling.


Your posts are gibberish. I do not understand what you're trying to write.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

DocD said:


> silverporsche,
> 
> As usual, you dilute the facts. I'm willing to bet big bucks that the replica Cobra in the BMW dealer does not have the official logo and markings of a REAL Cobra, but in fact simply is a Cobra look-alike. So yes, this is VERY different than the replica watch trade, where these watches are often passed off as the real deal, or used to rip people off.
> 
> ...


Read very carefully , if a replica is sold as an orginial it is fraud. The Cobra is being sold as a replica and it does have Cobra written on the nose of the car and the rear.
no one has asked you to buy anything. No one has questioned your values. There are those who collect replica's. As for as Ebay , if someone sells a replica as the orginial that person is committing a fraud , but if that person advertised it as a replica no crime is committed.

For your information the car on Miami Vice had Ferrari written all over it. There was a market for those types of cars , especially in California. They were advertised in leading auto publications such as Road and Track.

if you are so much opposed to replica don't buy one. Some people choose to buy them. 
It's a big world out there. Why try and impose your values on others ?
Your other counterpoints are welcome.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Silverporsche, your original post was:

"How good are replica watches, are there any made in Switzerland ? Japan ? 
I know many people would not entertain the idea of buying one but there is a market.
Has anyone here purchased a replica watch and did it last ?
Thanks"

You seem fully informed about where they are made, the quality issues, etc. So why did you start this thread in the first place, if not to troll? It does not seem that you really have any "questions" for the forum members, but only wish to defend your decision to buy and wear fake watches. That's been accomplished to the best of your abilities.


----------



## bucksfan2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

As I read this thread I kept thinking of the message I'm sending to people who see my watch and what they must think of me. When I graduated college my Uncle / Godfather gave me an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean. I could never afford such a watch on my own and everyone I know would have to know this too, but I'm proud of the watch and proud that my uncle thought enough of me to give me such a gift. 

People who see this watch on my wrist must either think that its fake and therefore I too am fake or that I am totally insane to be wearing a watch worth more than my car.


----------



## BigCarrot (May 30, 2008)

bucksfan2009 said:


> As I read this thread I kept thinking of the message I'm sending to people who see my watch and what they must think of me. When I graduated college my Uncle / Godfather gave me an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean. I could never afford such a watch on my own and everyone I know would have to know this too, but I'm proud of the watch and proud that my uncle thought enough of me to give me such a gift.
> 
> People who see this watch on my wrist must either think that its fake and therefore I too am fake or that I am totally insane to be wearing a watch worth more than my car.


I have both a real and a fake stainless Daytona, and they look identical side by side. By just looking at the fake it would be extremely hard to tell the difference, but once you pick it up you can easily tell the difference. The band and movement are both cheap and noisy. I bought the replica to wear in situations where I thought I might damage the real one (yard work, at the lake, etc.), but it pains me to even put it on.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

Bartolo said:


> Silverporsche, your original post was:
> 
> "How good are replica watches, are there any made in Switzerland ? Japan ?
> I know many people would not entertain the idea of buying one but there is a market.
> ...


No one is fully inform about anything. The Thread was started to gain more information concerning replica watches. Do you know what a troll is ? 
Some members have been helpful but some wish to impose their morality and values which know one asked for.


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

silverporsche said:


> No one is fully inform about anything. The Thread was started to gain more information concerning replica watches. Do you know what a troll is ?
> Some members have been helpful but some wish to impose their morality and values which know one asked for.


Knowingly possessing counterfeit goods is a crime in America and several other countries around the world. What kind of answers did you think you were going to get from this forum?

Also, I have a question as to why somebody would choose a fake rolex or other replica that appears to be expensive when they don't want to get mugged or what not? My strategy is completely different. Whenever I'm in a place that is a little shady I wear goods that actually don't look expensive. Personally, I don't care if somebody takes my expensive watch, money, etc. I care about my personal safety and not getting harmed.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

bucksfan2009 said:


> As I read this thread I kept thinking of the message I'm sending to people who see my watch and what they must think of me. When I graduated college my Uncle / Godfather gave me an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean. I could never afford such a watch on my own and everyone I know would have to know this too, but I'm proud of the watch and proud that my uncle thought enough of me to give me such a gift.
> 
> People who see this watch on my wrist must either think that its fake and therefore I too am fake or that I am totally insane to be wearing a watch worth more than my car.


The Planet Ocean models are quite nice; that was a very thoughtful gift. I do think that a nice watch makes a very nice college graduation present.

Most Planet Ocean models are around $2500-$3000 including a reasonable discount off of list price; while that used to be a TON of money to me for a watch, alas it's "relatively inexpensive" to me now. I got fully bit by the wristwatch bug. I'd be surprised if anyone thought it a fake, in part because they are not typical fake fodder. If it was a gold or two-tone Rolex, that might be a different story. Wear it in good health!


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

silverporsche,

I'm done with this conversation, because it's intuitively obvious that you simply "don't get it". 

So, have a blast and go out and buy your replica watch, and be proud to show it off to everyone that will THINK you've got the real deal, and then feel very good about the fact that you have now supported a 100% illegal trade and have added to the cost of the real deal since you have supported this fraudulent industry.

If I was your wife or fiance I'd be REALLY worried whether or not that rock in my ring is a diamond or a cubic zirconium!


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm still confused and no one has answered my previous question: are we talking about off-brand watches that just look like a Rolex, Patek, etc. or illegal counterfeits that actually say "Rolex", "Patek", etc. on the dial? It sounds like some people are talking about one and others are talking about the other.


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

silverporsche said:


> All of what you post is true , but replica's are here to stay and there are some excellent examples of replica's. Some use the same movements as the originals.
> As in anything buyer beware. Some replica's are expensive though not as expensive as the
> orginial. The better one's will last for years !
> 
> ...


Posts like this one made me think that the OP is speaking of illegal counterfeit watches. A fake rolex, for example.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't get why people get all bent out of shape when talking about fake watches. I don't work in the industry, some I'm really not concerned with it's effect on their profit margins. The only time I would take offense is when it's a fake being sold to someone under the guise of being real. I know the refrain is "it's illegal" but this offense seems about as serious to me as jay-walking.

I had a fake Omega when I was in the 10th grade. I brought it on a family vacation to asia for about $5. It fell apart in about 3 months, which is OK considering it was less than the price of lunch at mcdonalds. I also acquired a fake Rado diastar for $7. It was surprisingly robust and I ended up giving it away to a guy I worked with in first year university after a few years. These were the watches in my price range at the time. Everyone who knew me knew they were fake, and no one cared.

Since then, my tastes have evolved, and I have a genuine seamaster now, and I wouldn't buy a replica again. But that said, I have friends who has a small collection of better quality replicas, and they look just as good as the real deal. Now that I think about it, I probably got just as much joy out of those replicas as I do out of the real deal now. To each his own.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

It's very simple since it's a philosophical difference. I have an "all or none" philosophy when it comes to legal matters, and although the actual purchase of replica (when I refer to replica I'm referring to counterfeit watches) is legal, the actual industry is illegal. Therefore, my personal philosophy is to not support ANY illegal trade or business, no matter how "benign" it may seem or appear.

Illegal industries are illegal industries, period. There are no levels of being pregnant.....either you are or you aren't. I have the same belief of illegal trades....either they are or aren't, and I don't think about whether it's "that bad".

So, despite any rationalizing the purchase of these watches, in MY opinion it's still supporting an illegal industry, and that's my perspective.

I guess it was just the way I was raised.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

DocD said:


> I guess it was just the way I was raised.


I guess it's just _where_ you were raised. This seems to be a pretty common attitude in North America and Europe.

If you go to south asia on the other hand, it's not nearly as black and white. You walk down the street seeing kids sporting gucci, prada, nike, and all of it is fake. But it's 99% of what's on the market and it is the most affordably priced on the market. The actual brands themselves have almost no market share and are only available to the elite at prices other people could never afford. These brand name fakes sell for the same or less than no-name products. Most people aren't even aware they're buying a copy of something.

Same with CD's and software. You'll see stores the size of Tower Records or HMV, and not a single original CD or DVD available. If you insisted on buying the original, you'd have to look somewhere outside the country for it and be prepared to fork out 100x the money.

Same with watches. You see street vendors in the marketplace selling them. There's nothing shady or underhanded about their business, if you get to talk to them you quickly learn most of them are simple uneducated people just trying to make a meagre living for themselves.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 27, 2008)

I Have friends who have dabbled in fake watches. Some of them are surprisingly good. They are not cheap however, some upwards of 4-500. They have very solid movements and are pretty much an exact replica. I couldn't bring myself to wear a replica, so I wear the genuines of what I can afford.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Most people who buy fake watches are those who could not afford the real thing anyway. The term "replica" is generally given to these watches by the illegal manufacturers or the purchaser, to give them some form of validity, to make them appear to be something they are not, or to ease concience.
The major manufacturers (Rolex etc) are not concerned by the effect such fakes have on their sales as much as the trademark infringement issues, quality issues, and the fact that if someone is willing to buy a fake watch, someone is also willing to try to sell you one as genuine.

With regards to real replicas, these are perfectly legal, and totally different to fakes. If someone has the rights to use the original manufacturers trademarks, then they are allowed to make "replicas" of certain models, and will always have a statement of endorsement from the original manufacturer, though this is more prevalent in the motor industry than with watches.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

Many failed to read the title , which was " How good are replica watches ? " I never asked if it was moral or illegal. Personal attacks began which was unnecessary. 

I have several orginal watches , a Rolex datejust , Omega Seamaster , a Cartier tank , and two Girard-Perregaux's.
I also have an Omega and Breitling watch , both I have had for over five years and they are very good replica's and keep excellent time.

My tailor a Russian saw the Breitling replica and was impressed I told him it was a replica. 
My Dentist a watch collector was impressed with my Omega replica as he had the orginal
it was very difficult to tell the difference. I took my Breitling to a Brietling store here and the sales people thought it was orginal.

I am not interested at this point in buying an orginal expensive watch. I would prefer a
good replica , what I was interested in was finding a reliable site and buying a replica.
I bought what I thought was an orginal Vacheron Constantin on Ebay. Turned out it was a
replica the seller was selling it as an orginal. I used a credit card so the card company
stopped payment. I turned the watch over to the United states Post Office.

I wrote Vacheron Constantin , they were not interested. Ebay's only interest was in protecting the seller. 
Thanks to those who responded to this subject with good taste.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

silverporsche,

You actually supported my point. If the replica watch trade did not exist, than someone could not have had the opportunity to sell you the watch that you bought on eBay that you THOUGHT was the real deal.

Fortunately, you are educated enough to have realized that watch was a fake and you were intelligent enough to have payed for the watch with a credit card. But if someone less educated purchased that watch, he/she could have easily been swindled into thinking it was the real deal. And naturally, if the replica watch trade didn't exist, that transaction couldn't have taken place.

And basically, that's the point I was attempting to make. As long as these watches exist, and continue to evolve and improve, it creates the opportunity for many to create scams and rip off unsuspecting buyers.


----------



## RyanD (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry to dig up this thread, but one thing that's interesting about replicas is that you can buy replicas of watches that are impossible to buy because they don't exist for sale to consumers. I purchased a Tag Heuer Monaco V4 a couple of years ago. No, it doesn't look exactly like the concept watch, but it is gorgeous, automatic, and cost about $35. I was just in China, and they are now selling the Monaco Twenty Four Concept, which also looked great. My V4 is still running strong.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Sorry to dig up this thread, but one thing that's interesting about replicas is that you can buy replicas of watches that are impossible to buy because they don't exist for sale to consumers.


I don't own a replica watch, nor would I imagine I would buy one, but this particular aspect of counterfeit merchandise is one I have least issue with. (not to say I have _none_)

There have been fake PRL designs that were never produced by PRL, and while many are ugly, some have appeal. While I wouldn't want to line the pocket of a counterfeiter, had I seen one make it into a thrift shop, I could see myself buying and wearing it.

Since music piracy has also been brought up, there are correlations in music and record collecting with out of print, promotional or live recordings that are never released, nor likely to be. Purchasing or downloading these can be considered to be just as illegal, but many do along with legal purchases of official releases. In the specific instance, it might be illegal, but overall, these are loyal customers who prefer to buy authentic pressings.

In the specific matter of purchasing a replica that doesn't officially exist (which would technically make it _not_ one), there is obviously still an ethical issue, but I think less of one if the customer truly desired an authentic counterpart.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

I bought a replica Rolex in China 20 years ago as an in-joke, but I stopped wearing it because everybody, including Rolex snobs, were fooled by it. Guys with big Rolex collections and no real knowledge of watches aside from price and perceived prestige would hold it up and note approvingly that "the second hand moves smoothly, that's how you tell it's not a fake", even though a smooth second hand only means an imperceptibly tiny stepping motion due to more teeth etc. I gave up wearing it because nobody got the joke and it actually got me unwanted attention, like the car salesman who ran over happily to help me because he scanned my wrist and then ran away just as quickly when I told him it was a fake. 

I don't think replica watches are something to get steamed about, but I personally think they reek of chavism, i.e. all superficial luxe without any underlying quality. For what a "decent" copy watch costs, you can buy a really nice automatic Seiko or Hamilton that's ten times the quality and often looks a lot nicer as well. That said, most guys I know who buy replicas go for the biggest and most garish Tags and Rolexes anyway, so maybe (maybe? definitely) wasting my breath.


----------



## RyanD (Dec 17, 2008)

My favorite replica is a Frank Muller that looks almost exactly like this one except with the Frank Muller style numbers. I get a lot of compliments on it by people that I'm sure have no idea what a Frank Muller is. I wore mine in China, and one of the vendors that sells replica watches was convinced that mine was real.

If I had known that I could buy the Lucien Piccard for $59 (on sale this week at Big 5), I probably would have just bought it instead.


----------



## Herrsuit (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a professor in grad school who did a psychology experiment where people walked around all day with undershirts nobody else could read that would have one word such as superstar, genius, idiot, or loser on them. The subjective responses were that even if nobody else knew about the words, the wearer would still feel to some degree better or worse about themselves depending on the positivity or negativity of the word. Wearing a fake watch could have negative effects on your self-esteem. There are perfectly good looking and functional watches that are neither expensive nor fake, and you'll probably feel better about yourself wearing them.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't judge anyone, but with me it's simply an ethical issue. I don't participate in *any* illegal activities, and no matter how much anyone wants to rationalize their purchase of a counterfeit/replica watch or make fun of someone that purchases the "real deal", the fact remains that purchasing a watch that carries the name of a manufacturer, when in fact that watch was not made by that manufacturer is simply fraud and illegal.

If you purchase a watch that _*looks*_ like a Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Patek Phillipe, Brequet, etc., I have no problem with that practice, as long as it doesn't have the name of the manufacturer on the watch.

Once again, I don't care what anyone else does, it's really none of my business. But don't rationalize why it's "OK". No matter how you spin it, the fact remains that it's simply illegal to place the name of a legitimate manufacturer on any object that wasn't made by that manufacturer. And when you purchase any product like that, you're supporting an illegal trade.

And that's something I choose not to do.....


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I used to travel to Bangkok on a fairly regular basis. I'd bring back counterfeit Rolex (Subs & Cortinas in 2 different grades -higher/low end), Omega Seamaster Pro and Breightling Navitimer. They'd fool the casual to not quite afficionato crowd. Consequently, I started looking on the Web. I promise you that there are counterfeit Rolex watches out there that will probably fool anyone outside Rolex. There are copies with the best of Swiss movements (IGA) which will keep excellent and possibly chronometer accurate time. There are even "frankenwatches", a hermaphrodite w/ some Rolex and some aftermarket parts - notably faces and movements. You can find them all over E-bay and the Web.

I have several Rolex (2-tone and stainless Datejust and 2-tone Sub)and Omega (stainless and 2-tone Seamaster Pro Automatic) watches and some other name watches. Everyone is genuine. When I wear them I feel better. I haven't fooled anyone and I can't fool myself.

What anyone wears is, of course, that individual's business. However, you just can't buy back what you give up.

Of curse, that's just MHO.


----------



## Luis-F-S (Apr 6, 2009)

silverporsche said:


> How good are replica watches, are there any made in Switzerland ? Japan ?
> Thanks


Some fakes are made with decent quality Swiss movements. Most are made with garbage movements and do not last very long. Even the better fakes with "adorned" movements and see through backs don't generally last nearly as long as real watches with factory movements. You're much better off buying a less expensive genuine watch, than a "high grade" fake. After all, the fake's are just trying to get a visually appealing product which doesn't have to work more than a few weeks. Genuine watch manufacturers have their reputation to keep up.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

DocD said:


> I don't judge anyone, but with me it's simply an ethical issue. I don't participate in *any* illegal activities,


Interesting that you equate legal with ethical. Perhaps my professional exposure to the law has made me cynical. :icon_smile_big:

And on that point, your confident assertion that you don't participate in "*any*" illegal activities means you probably have retained a large staff of lawyers to opine on your every move...if you don't have a patent lawyer yet, let me know....patent infringement is illegal after all...


----------

